# Got my replacement Mallet



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, my replacement Aristo Mallet arrived today, and it still has some binding, this time from the back mechanism. It's not bad, but it's definitely there at low speeds When I get it up to high speed, there is a noise I can best describe as a low growl, but it's pretty loud. Is this normal for Mallets?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No, this is not normal. Should be silent and smooth. 

Mine's on the table groaning right now


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Im sorry to have to tell you again,i did post this earlyer in this thread, but this is a major problem with this company and they really don't care as you can see and if they did, you would have gotten a loco that worked back from them.they knew you were having problems and still didnt make it wright. i told you this was going to happen and once again im proven right. in the future i suggest looking at USA much better quality in my opion, and they dont make mistakes twice.. and again im sorry you are having all these problems with your NEW loco 
Nick..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having this problem too, although my experience with Aristo customer service has been quite good. You should post this over on the Aristo forum. Maybe take a video of it


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TheLordsServant on 07/31/2008 9:51 AM
Well, my replacement Aristo Mallet arrived today, and it still has some binding, this time from the back mechanism. It's not bad, but it's definitely there at low speeds When I get it up to high speed, there is a noise I can best describe as a low growl, but it's pretty loud. Is this normal for Mallets?




I would contact Lewis directly and let him deal with it. I had a GP40 that had some problems. It went through customer services and came back with the same problem. I contacted Lewis and got a new loco. 

Art


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I think I'm getting my money back, and I definitely won't be buying an Aristo product again. I wasted my $400+ dollars. After one engine being bad, I could deal with it, but with two having the same problem, I'm done. If I can my money back, I'm probably going to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

QUOTE... 
07/18/2008 12:40 
OK, now i am confused. You said G Scale Junction was sending you a replacement and now you are saying Aristo is repairing it. Sounds like someone is getting their signals crossed here. Just for clarification, I just spoke with Maryanne, Aristo is picking up your locomotive and replacing it with a new one, not a repaired one. 
George 


This is my last response on this , but i wouldnt bother calling the boss, as some of the good old boys from the other site would say. They knew it had a problem by their QUOTE to you, and instead of checking it before shipping, it appears they just sent another defective one to you. Thats just par for the course with them, unless of course your a good old boy from the yellow box site and you like repairing new trains all the time? if thats the case then i would suggest you invest in a LOT of tools and a tool box. 
What i suggest you do before you buy anything else, is to use this site and theirs, to read up on all there problems before you make another purchase. 
You will be surprised to to see all the issues with alot of their products. be educated purchaser not a takened one...in my opinion 
there are a lot of options out their, so do your home work before you buy and dont make the mistake alot of us did... 
Nick.....


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you've had so much trouble with your Mallet. 
I hope that either Aristo or the dealer makes it right to your satisfaction. 

mdt


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, someone over on the Aristo forum suggested I try running it for an hour with no load, which I have done now, and it hasn't improved. Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to hear the answer, from what I read before, this is the SAME Mallet but "repaired", right? 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. lube the axles with light oil and run it both forward and backward... more than an hour...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to buy one, maybe not. I thought one might look pretty good pulling my USA trains PFE reefers.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used my flame to heat a screw driver. Then I was able to loosen the screw and turn the wheel back to where it's supposed to be. That red locktite REALLY holds. 










Wonder if I got it right. 

I think G scale junction has treated you very well. Call Aristo at 973-351-9800 and explain your situation. They'll get it taken care of for you.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick likes to jump on Aristo, and it's true that they have quality control issues. But they ALL do--read up on the Bachmann K-27, or the Accucraft K4. I recently bought an engine from USA trains, my first loco from them, that was defective out of the box. USAT has had it since Monday and hopfully I see it back soon, and working. All the large scale manufacturers seem to me to have quality control issues. 


I had a problem with a mikado--which is half the mallet power block--where it would not run right and would bind and stall at slow speed. I could not figure out why. It seemed to be "quartered" correctly. I sent it back to Aristo and it came back running perfectly, and it's been fine ever since. But I have no idea what they did or didn't do. 


In my experience you can call Aristo and speak to someone in service and they are quite good. You have every right to be really annoyed and to demand either your money back or a working replacement


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I agree, this isn't normal. Aristocraft transfers power through inside gear boxes and not through the connecting rods so it should run super smooth. The binding is most likely caused by drivers being out of quarter as has been said and this was something I had to adjust on some of my axles. 

Sorry to hear you are having more issues. I hope you decide to maybe get Aristo to make it right, but I understand your frustration. 

Good luck. 

Raymond


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I was gone most of the day today, but when I came back, I set up a large oval on my back driveway which is 70X12 ft. After about an hour of running at flat out, it's smoothed out quite a bit, but still isn't perfect. I'll try lubing the axles tomorrow, I've packed it in for the night. I'll go take some pictures, and maybe one of you can be better at seeing if the drivers are out of quarter or not. And to answer Greg, this is a DIFFERENT mallet, I requested a replacement, not a repair.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have time, take and put the engine on it's side and hand test each driver to see if any can be fairly easily turned on the axle. If you find one or more then I would either send it back or work on securing it. 

If for some reason you decided to try and loosen the axle screw, DO NOT attempt without heading the tip of a screwdriver with a torch first. You will most likely snap the screw head off the axle and you will be faced with an even larger task of dismantling the motorblock to replace the axle end. (ask me how I know...) Don't put too much torque on the screw. 


Raymond


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

None of the drivers are capable of being moved more than the absolute tiniest amount, and I'm quite certain that the drivers are quartered correctly. I'm suspecting gearbox trouble because I can hear gear grinding when the loco is running at slow speed. I tried pushing on the drivers fairly firmly and they didn't move hardly at all, no more than any other loco I've had. I have heard about the axle screws, so I left those alone, I don't have anything to heat the screwdriver with. I'm calling Aristo on Monday and I'll see what they can do for me, I'd love it if they could send me a new rear mechanism, as I'm pretty certain the front one is fine, and I'm really not in the mood to wait a month and a half while Aristo tries to repair my engine.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, after running it some, it looks like the back right driver on the front mechanism is out of quarter. What puzzles me is this is the FRONT mechanism, the one that is not giving me trouble, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your capable of removing the rear brick then I would just send that back for repairs if this is the one making all the noise. Thats what I did with mine. Its sad that you have had this problem but believe me AC will stand behind it and make it right. Sounds like you have that little guy on your shoulder as I do at times and known as Mr Murry. 

I have several other brands of locos and they are not much better as far as problems. Later RJD


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

RJ, thank you for the suggestion, I'm going to send the entire thing back so that they can also check out the front mechanism and make sure it's in good shape too, just in case, as I think that one of the drivers on the front may be slightly out of quarter


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, I spoke with AristoCraft, and I talked to someone named George, and he said that with the nature of the problem, it would not be cost effective or time effective to repair it, and that he is going to be sending a replacement locomotive, but this time he is personally going to test the locomotive and ensure this doesn't happen again. I said I would prefer to have it repaired, but they said they would prefer not to do that, so we'll see how it works out. I told them that I had been told previously that my engine would be tested, but he promised me that this engine will be right, and he will make sure of that. We'll see how it goes. They are sending me another call tag, so at least I won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Welp i wish you luck, if Goerge is going to look at it, chances are it will defective again this is the guy that replied to you the 1st time and said it would be taken care of. he doesnt really know much about trains as you can tell, hopefully Navin will inspect for you to make sure its right..3rd times a charm they say... good luck and keep us posted. hopfully you will have a working engine by years end the way there goin...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
Nick..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

From reading the posts, its not clear where the replacement came from, a dealer or Aristo. It is good to see that Aristo has decided not to fix your current engine, but rather replace it with one they have determined runs as designed. That's the kind of service you don't get much anymore for anything. 

Keep us posted, and hopefully, you don't have to wait too long. 

Mark


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear on that. The replacement I got was from Aristo not the dealer. Hopefully this all turns out well, I've heard good things about Aristo support, so we'll wait and see!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

No need to be sorry John, it just seems that people dont read the thread clearly before they post, it was stated and it was clear that the locos came from aristo!!!! plus i dont know about you but lets see if i got this correct. you spent 420.00 plus shipping on a new locot hat didnt work 2 times from them with a 3rd on its way???? now thats old fashion customer service at its finest/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif i think if it were me i'd rather be hit by a train after all this AGAIN GOOD LUCK 
Nick... 
In my opionion wonder why this loco never sold that well with all the problems it has , plus the remaining mallet stock was sold to a dealer and aristo warehouses it for them till there sold... i feel sorry for this dealer he sold 1 engine and so far aristo will have shipped 3.........to get one to work.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Thanks for the clarification. I must have been reading the posts too fast, as Nick pointed out so eloquently. It sucks that you got two bad engines. All the manufacturers have had QC problems. Two in a row with that particular locomotive is a real anomoly. I recall a guy who had purchased an Accucraft Daylight, and the smoke stack wasn't straight. And the paint was wrong, and that was on a brass model! Same guy had a USA Big Boy go poof the first time he put it on the tracks. 

I have had Aristo repair locomotives and send parts free of charge. I have always found the people working there to be helpful. Between them and the former LGB of America, I never found better customer service. I can only speak from my own experience, but I have had minor to major problems with all the trains I have purchased. That includes LGB, USA trains (almost burned a bridge with a smoke unit), Aristo, Delton, Lionel large scale, Bachmann, Hornby, and Roundhouse Engineering (live steam). All have been very quick about making their repairs and/ or answering my questions to help me overcome whatever the issue was. 

Nick: why would all the dealers show Mallets in the mid $400 range if only one dealer has purchased all the stock? Sounds like someone fed you a line of crap.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh Mark...that wasn't a Accucraft GS-4 with the wrong color paint it was a MTH model../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

The Big Boy that went poof was picked up & replaced with a new Big Boy by USAT.. 

In all reality it's pretty sad when it takes 3 attempts at exchanging a locomotive to hopefully get a good one esp. with the exchanging being done at the manufacturer level../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Me thinks Aristo should stick with poducing Eggliners & 'Lil Critters instead of loco's that sit to high or have "bad" paint such as the latest warbonnet paint that's the wrong color red and/or not producing a "B" unit.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08/05/2008 12:24 PM
John, 
Thanks for the clarification. I must have been reading the posts too fast, as Nick pointed out so eloquently. It sucks that you got two bad engines. All the manufacturers have had QC problems. Two in a row with that particular locomotive is a real anomoly. I recall a guy who had purchased an Accucraft Daylight, and the smoke stack wasn't straight. And the paint was wrong, and that was on a brass model! Same guy had a USA Big Boy go poof the first time he put it on the tracks. 
I have had Aristo repair locomotives and send parts free of charge. I have always found the people working there to be helpful. Between them and the former LGB of America, I never found better customer service. I can only speak from my own experience, but I have had minor to major problems with all the trains I have purchased. That includes LGB, USA trains (almost burned a bridge with a smoke unit), Aristo, Delton, Lionel large scale, Bachmann, Hornby, and Roundhouse Engineering (live steam). All have been very quick about making their repairs and/ or answering my questions to help me overcome whatever the issue was. 
Nick: why would all the dealers show Mallets in the mid $400 range if only one dealer has purchased all the stock? Sounds like someone fed you a line of crap. 





To provide the clarification: "a guy" = Me 

I'm not sure the reason for needing to reference me and my experiences in particular, but I respectfully request that you please keep me out of this. 


Raymond


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I for one am getting tired of every question about a certain manufacturer becoming a blanket party for certain other forum members. Someone had a problem, if you can help in a constructive manner, than please do so. Please don't use it as an excuse to carry on your continuous personal crusade that we've all heard up one side and down the other....


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

AMEN !!


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll second that Chris!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The bricks remove easily, and I think I outlined the procedure on my site, basically 4 screws and unplug a plug. 

Sorry you are having problems, my mallet just slipped 2 drivers out of quarter yesterday, first time. I'm going through all my Aristo steamers, unfortunately it's more of a question of when. 

I lap the drivers to the axles and it has worked wonders, no slipping and no loctite. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris, chris chris, truth hurts sometimes but we all are allowed our opionions.fact is TRUTH HURTS weather you like it or not, and once again provin right on the way up and on the way down, dont hate the player, hate the game...i would exspect no differn't answer from you or yellow box boys.it seems your hero gettin worried, havin to have his members wright a thread about how good he thinks his products are...or so he thinks.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Opinions are one thing...and hijacking any thread about one manufacturer to continue your flame war against them and their employees is another. I think the fact that the originator of the thread agrees with me says enough...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

wrong again CHRIS,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif YELLOW BOX BOYS FEATHERS RUFFLES QUICKLY DONT THEY...


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Play nice folks


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

TLS- sorry your thread got hijacked. By now you know who's trying to help, and who just likes to cry and call people names. 

Greg, I think I'll have to lap the drivers on my mikado as well. While the locktite seems to be holding, I know that when I have the open house, that number one driver on the fireman's side will slip. Just like it did last year!! I spoke to Ray about his method and will check his website for the details. Do you both have the same method? 

Moderators: Don't we have rules regarding name calling and inflamitory posts? Seems that 99% of us are "Playing nice". But like most things, its the 1% that ruin it for all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08/07/2008 7:43 AM
TLS- sorry your thread got hijacked. By now you know who's trying to help, and who just likes to cry and call people names. 
Greg, I think I'll have to lap the drivers on my mikado as well. While the locktite seems to be holding, I know that when I have the open house, that number one driver on the fireman's side will slip. Just like it did last year!! I spoke to Ray about his method and will check his website for the details. Do you both have the same method? 
Moderators: Don't we have rules regarding name calling and inflamitory posts? Seems that 99% of us are "Playing nice". But like most things, its the 1% that ruin it for all. 




ummmmmmmmm saw no name calling, did see you take thread off track, kinda funny you yellow box boys have too make up un truths to get your point across Mark, but thats ok i do understand.givin what you have to work with../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifin an effort to keep this thread on track i will no respond to any yellow box boys mistruths, nice job in trying to derail thread but didnt work Mark.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
Nick


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, have you posted the details on how to lap the axles? Doesn't it effect wheel gage?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 

Thanks for bringing this back. OT(Send me an e-mail regarding the Baldwin electric plans you asked about.).


----------

